# Thank You from GLFF and some final thoughts!



## SisterSinister (Jun 11, 2007)

KKKaren,
So glad it went so well and so sorry I missed it again. Maybe some day....
See you at IS in 2 weeks!
Sis


----------



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Sis!!
We would love for you to come join us at FrightFest sometime!!!
Yep, me and hubby will be at IS again this year!
I'm glad to hear that you are going!!!
See ya in 2 weeks!!!
<Hugs>

~KK


----------

